# (long time member) help me win a droid razr maxx please!



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

hey everyone, I'm sorry to do this here but I am on this forum every single day so you guys are kind of like my family 

I made the finals in an essay writing contest on gizmodo, If I can get enough votes I'll win a razr maxx. I love being a part of this community, but my upgrade isn't for a full year so it would be kind of amazing if I could win this. you just have to go and vote in the poll at the bottom of this page. http://gizmodo.com/5894863/read-true-tales-of-dead-phone-battery-drama-and-vote-for-the-winner-of-a-droid-razr-maxx

My name is PHIL W. select entry number 2 *"**Entry 2: Phil W. "(Almost) Busted!" *to vote for me!!!

I really appreciate if any of you can afford the time. If I win and the Devs want, I will give my X towards development for this community.

thanks.


----------

